# Training partner slump



## freaksized (Oct 15, 2013)

Its so hard to find good training partners. Is it so hard to find a dedicated animal lol?


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, good training partners are tough to come by.  You need someone who matches you in terms of intensity, drive, time orientation, goals...etc. 

Personally, I can't train with anyone. I do my own thing and having someone else there is going to slow me down and get me out of my groove.  I like to "get into my own head" and am highly internally motivated.  I don;t need anyone else around me to tell me, "Get that shit up."  

My power comes from within me and no one better get in my fucking way...

And I'd probably end up eating my training partner as part of my PWO meal, so that's another consideration.


----------



## thebrick (Oct 15, 2013)

Atom is right, not only hard in finding someone with the same training style, etc, but same timing as to when hitting the gym works. I've trained for many years and I could count the good training partners I've had in 30 years on one hand.

You can still get good training going solo. A partner sure comes in handy for a good spot, forced reps, negatives, etc.. Flip side, a bad training partner will hold you back too.


----------



## freaksized (Oct 16, 2013)

Ive been training by myself for awhile now and love it...but I do wish some days I had a guru...someone stronger and bigger...it does help


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 16, 2013)

Good training partners are very rare . Best ones are the those that know how to spot and lift off proper. The ones that seem to be able to do exactly what you are asking without showing them 15 x . My cousin marc was the absolute best. I felt very comfortable and safe with him solo spotting fairly heavy squats .  My first pard about 30 something years ago was awesome.
I had an austraiilian chic for a a partner and she was really good too but got deported. .
 A few good ones over the years. Best is when both are training for the same type goals. Hate when I have to tell someone to quit stalling for additional rest time.They do it unconsciously to try resting more . keep fucking around adding or taking small bits of wt. Talking about shit you have all day to talk about 
outside the gym.Fuck that put your music in your ears and we will be signing for a while. . I'd love great full time training pard like many years ago. 
Couple guys hitting the gym 5-6 times a week rain snow whatever.
I train solo most of the time but if the right partner comes along I'd 
be up for it.. Hey sounds like a good article topic eh Brick?  T


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 23, 2013)

Well I see this last post was oct15th. Recently I came up on a real one. 
New partner is mid 20's and driven . Has really good form and a pain tolerance 
that is hard to find. Nothing better than  young guy with the real drive seeking out another 30-40 lbs muscle. This one is a really good one. Like brick mentioned Ive had a handful of full on great training parners in 30 + something years at this. 14 is gonna be great!  AA I look at your training and looks like you move at such an intense fast pace that a proper matchup would be tough.
There is a tip of the hat compliment in there. Everyone have a great day.
Sun is shining after yesterdays gray(funeral) day saying goodby to my auntie 
nita my card partner. She's on to the next thing and we are here with plenty of 
good work to do in the thing we are in presently. 
Have great day...... T


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 23, 2013)

Keep doing what you are doing.  Post your goals. Although you wont have a partner to hold you accountable, we can.   I ran a log once and had the best gains ever.  Having others watching and offering support and advise is a very powerful thing, even if only on the internet.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your aunt brother. Sure is a privilege to be able to do what we do. Congrats on your partner!



turbobusa said:


> Well I see this last post was oct15th. Recently I came up on a real one.
> New partner is mid 20's and driven . Has really good form and a pain tolerance
> that is hard to find. Nothing better than  young guy with the real drive seeking out another 30-40 lbs muscle. This one is a really good one. Like brick mentioned Ive had a handful of full on great training parners in 30 + something years at this. 14 is gonna be great!  AA I look at your training and looks like you move at such an intense fast pace that a proper matchup would be tough.
> There is a tip of the hat compliment in there. Everyone have a great day.
> ...


----------



## srd1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I live in a town were I dont know a lot of people so finding a partner is near impossible had one he hung for three days then turned pussy on me.....thank god for my new gym having a shit ton of hammer strength equipment


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 24, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Well I see this last post was oct15th. Recently I came up on a real one.
> New partner is mid 20's and driven . Has really good form and a pain tolerance
> that is hard to find. Nothing better than  young guy with the real drive seeking out another 30-40 lbs muscle. This one is a really good one. Like brick mentioned Ive had a handful of full on great training parners in 30 + something years at this. 14 is gonna be great!  AA I look at your training and looks like you move at such an intense fast pace that a proper matchup would be tough.
> There is a tip of the hat compliment in there. Everyone have a great day.
> ...




Sorry to hear about your card partner/auntie, I know you will miss her


----------



## slide (Dec 1, 2013)

Ive never really trained with a partner...had a few sessions a week with a friend while I was in the Corps (which was for a few months), but we ended up training more without each other than with. 

I (still) train alone now, and get to the gym about 0400ish. While I don't have a partner, there are a handful of 'regulars' that are there (mostly older guys too) that will help spot and/or push me on a set, should the need arise. 

So, if you train at the same place/same time along with other people, perhaps you don't necessarily need a partner, but could forge some relationships with "regulars" that could be there if/when needed. 

-s


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 2, 2013)

Ditto Slide .. i roll the same..


----------



## t.c.jones (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree with Slide and Ironbuilt. I like training alone because I work out hard little rest in between sets. My stepson and a few guys who were in the military with me stuck it(20 years ago). Well my stepson works on the road so we dont workout together anymore. Oh well. If I need a spot I just find one of my fellow meatheads.


----------



## TheGift (Dec 8, 2013)

my training partner is my ipod i hate relying on other people at the gym


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 8, 2013)

Well here we are a few 15-16 days later since new partner came on. 
Jack pot . This young guy aleady in top 3 . Just a really good focused guy. 
Smart enough to know to just follow my lead and we'll get there. 
 I missed have a great partner those years. Best gains ever were from partner REQUIRED training. Just having the right one is the lynchpin.
Bad one makes you want to train solo.  A really good one and you bring each other up a few clicks . Those are so so rare . Best thing is this one wants to competitvely bodybuild and really likes training. Got me smiling....  T


----------



## sage74 (Dec 8, 2013)

I always used to think having a lifting partner was important. They spot, motivate, and inspire. My brother was always that person, then he got married and kids and all that, so he stopped lifting. Which left me alone. I've tried over the years but could never count on anybody like my brother. So I lifted alone for years, and what I learned was I'm the one I count on, I'm my own motivation. I have a gym of guys that can spot me, I know national competitors that help me and give me advice. Depending on the day I'm my own worst enemy, or my best partner. In the end I'm the only one I have to blame if I don't accomplish my goals.


----------

